# Amd Gaming build, thoughts?



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

This is the build i am ordering tomorrow, but i was a little weary there was something i missed be it a deal, compatibility or something. Ive read reviews on basically every part to make sure they were stable. My plan is to have this ready to put a second 6970 inside when the money is there. 

Any thoughts or input on the build would be appreciated.

Thx.



G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 4GB 2X2GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Memory  *X2 8gb*

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Quad Core Processor AM3 3.4GHZ 8MB Cache

Powercolor Radeon HD 6970 880MHZ 2GB 5.5GHZ GDDR5

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB SATA3 6GB/S 7200RPM 32MB

Zalman Z9 ATX Mid Tower Case Black 

XFX 850W PRO850W Core Edition Single Rail ATX 12V 70A

Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5

LG GH22NS50 Black 22X SATA DVD Writer OEM

Windows 7 home premium

This with the NCIX's price matching system comes to *$1092*, and *$1266* after taxes, shipping and express Rma.

Note: I considered the Crosshair IV formula and it seemed to have NB heat issues, the last board i had was a EVGA 790i ULTRA and it was a nightmare for stability. I am basically looking for the most rock solid build possible.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

All looks compatible and a solid build.

4GB of RAM is sufficient unless you do heavy photo / video editing or use CAD or other similar software suites.

I really can't imagine you needing dual 6970's anytime in the near future, even across multiple displays.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Really appreciate your input, thankyou. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as hhnq04-4GB of RAM and 1 GPU. Looks like a good AMD build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Same as hhnq04-4GB of RAM and 1 GPU. Looks like a good AMD build.


Check with Gigabyte about the RAM to see if you have to OC to reach 1600MHz.
They list Memory Standard as: DDR3 1866(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out, doing some research and it turns out there are 4 or so revisions of the board. I am going to make sure what revision i will be getting from ncix.

Edit: from gigabytes site, Revision 2.0 "	Dual Channel DDR3 1866+ MHz
Delivering native support for DDR3 memory up to 1866MHz, GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3 motherboards allow users to easily reach higher memory frequencies at lower voltages; achieving higher memory performance with lower power consumption to run even the most memory intensive applications such as high-definition video and 3D games with ease.:"

Edit 2: Revision 3 2000mhz (OC)


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree that 4gb would be a better choice for a couple reasons, i will be purely gaming and 2x more sticks = 2x chance of getting a bad stick. (had ram problems in the past).

Question now is what to put that extra $42 dollars into.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The primary reason for a 2x2GB set is no games and few apps can utilize over 3GB.
Good quality RAM is rarely problematic.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Good quality RAM is problematic.


/ponder.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are really thinking you may use two 6970's then I would not consider anything less than a 1000 watt 80-plus certified seasonic or corsair or xfx power supply

I too think a single 6970 would keep you content all the way to the end of this system (a gaming system is on the power curve for about 3 years) therefore the 850 watt is very nice for a single 6970

nice rig


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I too agree that 4 gig of ram is the ideal sweet spot without wasting your cash / I like the ram you have choosen

some of us like Geil other Gskill, Patriot, OCZ (but they are getting out of the ram market) and others like Corsair (corsair's RMA processing time is horrible) I prefer Mushkin / some like Foird some like Chevy

IMHO; all are very good with OCZ and Corsair being thoguht of in last place.

dont overlook this source either

Buy Computer Parts, Computer Hardware, PC Parts at Best Online Computer Shop - DirectCanada


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally would add an aftermarket cpu cooler


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tappenqt said:


> /ponder.


Meant to say "rarely" problematic and my post has been corrected. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I seldom use any Gigabyte Mobo's but I've used a ton of OCZ RAM with Asus Mobo's without any issues. Since OCZ is bowing out of the RAM market I go with G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

hmm you've got me thinking now. If i drop 2 stick of ram and that mother board for a single 16x Pci-e mobo (870) i could afford a Pny Gtx 580.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Now you're on the right track.:grin:
I would consider EVGA or Asus brand.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Now you're on the right track.:grin:
> I would consider EVGA or Asus brand.


They are a little more expensive tho, literally have 1267 dollars, and ive stretched out price matching to the max on ncix.

New board: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

PNY GeForce GTX 580 Fermi 772MHZ 1536MB

Amd and nvidia get along well? Looking for stability. 

Again i really appreciate the help, such a stressful ordeal to push the order button.

Edit: ive seen speals about getting a bottom barrel mobo, and to me it seems like tho they are cheaper all you pay for now is the ability to do 2,3 and 4x crossfire/bells and whistles. This board to me seems just like the other one i chose minus 12 lanes on the 2nd pci-e that i wouldn't even use.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Went with 4gb ram

EVGA GeForce GTX 580

Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

Mouse over order button, good to go?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks good to me. Goof luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, will do.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

smart move; ray:ray: As usual Tyree has advised you well :wink:


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

The mobo does kind of worrie me after looking closely at it. doesent look like there is much for heatsinks, and nothing at all on the mosfet area. I know the gtx 580 draws alot of power, so im wondering if the board can handle the heat. 
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

Also to cut costs (since im sticking to a single card) id like to edit my order for a 750w psu instead, notice on the 12v its 62a instead of 70a like on the 850w psu.

XFX 750W PRO750W Core Edition Single Rail


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that gigabyte board is a decent performer you will have no troubles there

and the xfx 750 is a good choice for the 570


----------

